# It's show time....episode 1 season 1



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

It's now live on www.justushunting.com please take the time to fill out the online survey below the viewing screen
thanks everyone
Rick, Louise, Erica, Kelly and the rest of the JUH crew.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just finished it and the survey. Great show Rick and crew...... Wish it was on in the North Bay area on a regular time slot.

Good luck in the future.....can't wait for the box set to come out!!!!!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Just watched it as well very well done. alot better than alot of the big budget shows on now adays. liked the fact that it was about everyday people hunting and not just a half hour commercial about what you use and what I should be buying. good job wish it was on in my area.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome show Rick. Congrats to you and your crew for putting together an excellent hunting show. Being able to hunt with your wife and daughters and watching her take a black bear from a tree stand with a bow would put a smile on any fathers face. I'm looking forward to seeing your next episode.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Fantastic show Rick.
It's even better when your passion includes the whole family.
Well done Ladies.
Good luck with your future shows.
Congrats to the Team of JUH.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

show could have the nick name beauty and the beast...lol lol great show Rick kudos man...


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone, from what I've seen, the shows just get better every episode....keep your eyes out everyone.
thanks again.
Rick


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

That was one heck of a show, and not filled with 28 minutes of advertising, unbelievably well done. The best part is when your done you feel you know the people on the show personally. 

Cant wait for the next episode.

A couple weeks ago I watched a show on Wild TV and it was so filled with advertisements I shut it off with disgust.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks Mark, great response, means a lot because that is entirely what we wanted to do and accomplish.
Rick


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

trapper1 said:


> Today's the day, 10:30 AM eastern on shaw tv 320, for those who don't have Shaw. 11:00 AM on www.justushunting.com on our home page we will be airing it in it's entirety. Once you have watched it, either on tv or the web we ask that you please fill out the survey posted below the viewing screen on our website or on our JUH facebook page.
> thanks for your patience everyone, this is a show that will appeal to all, hunters and non hunters.
> thanks again
> Rick Marchand
> P.S if you see us at the Spring Hunting Show, say hi.


What Spring Hunting Show. Where is this at ?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

DXTCLUE in Mississauga at the International centre this past weekend, there was the spring Boat/Fishing and Hunting show.http://springhuntingshow.com/


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

:thumbs_upMissed that boat, first I heard of it . I didnt miss your boat watch it on the internet and I give it two thumbs up.:thumbs_up


----------



## deerhunter57 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great show Rick,congrats to your daughter on getting her bear.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Great show Rick, loved it, Awesome job, your hard work paid off....now, just need to get some more great footage this fall.


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Just checked out the guide on my TV to make sure we get it and we do. Missed the first episode but will be sure to check it out this weekend. Good Luck with it!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

just watched it on the laptop.great job rick and family best of luck in the future


----------

